

Withoomph: Instant company logo generation - afro88
http://withoomph.com

======
mkaroumi
Just tried it. Smart idea and great if you consider it's free. But free logos
tells pretty much what it is...

Bad logos. You can do a better logo with apps like Logoist 2 in five minutes.
Much more worth it!

